# Whats In A Coopers Be2?



## boingk (24/2/08)

Hi everyone, hate to plague the forum with mundane questions, but I'm pretty curious and couldn't find the answer to this question after several searches and a fair while looking through posts and pages.

So, what exactly is in a Coopers Brew Enhancer No. Two?


----------



## EK (24/2/08)

The Coopers site states dextrose, maltodextrin and Light Dry Malt, though it does not give any proportions.

I seem to recall another post on this fourm that said it was 'loaded' with maltodextrin, but again, no amount given.

You might be able to get the exact figures if you contact Coopers.

EK


----------



## boingk (24/2/08)

Righteo. I'm just putting down a crowd pleaser with a Tooheys kit, a BE2 and maybe some mild Cluster hopping as this has gone down well with mates in the past. I wouldn't use it otherwise, I don't trust ingredients if I can't find out what they contain. 

Not to mention there are better brews to be made


----------



## MHB (24/2/08)

Dex 50%
Maltodextrin 25%
LDME 25%

Is what the label used to say.

MHB


----------



## boingk (24/2/08)

Cheers for that MHB, I was thinking it might be something around that. After all, the whole 1kg package only costs something like five bucks.


----------

